# BuffK-9???



## cupido (Feb 23, 2011)

just wondering if any one has tried this supplement??


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

looks like crap to me.

NO suppliments and NO conditioning here.










when I look at that site and those dogs I donot see muscle definition what so ever but I am also blind too


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We are talking about this in another thread
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/34522-pitbull-supplements.html


----------



## cupido (Feb 23, 2011)

really oh ok


----------

